

6 Simple Rituals To Reach Your Potential Every Day - skrish
http://www.fastcompany.com/3003586/6-simple-rituals-reach-your-potential-every-day?sf7726818=1

======
stevengg
HN might be better off if we stopped up voting SEO spam with common sense
advice.

~~~
tangue
or broscience

------
skrish
The part I liked about the article is the use of characters Jane & Joe to
narrate a story and help you identify with the characters.

Submitted it for this audience to look at another way to make a regular "<<n>>
tips to..." story interesting.

